# Camping Tents Advice



## DanielVestal (4 mo ago)

How big is a 4 person dome tent?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They usually are not big enough. Look at the dimensions once it is set up. I have found that usually a 4 person tent is good for 2 people and not much more.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a KUIU Mountain Star 2 person and it's perfect for myself and my gear. Like Critter said, a 4 person tent is usually more ideal for 2 people. I usually cut the "number of persons' listed for a tent and cut that # in half.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought this bad boy last year, I've used it a handful of times and it's amazing. Doesn't feel cheap like others in it's price range, not bad to set up, and it is huge! But if this isn't what you're after, my favorite line of tents are big agnes. My personal 3 person and 4 person are both big agnes ones and they're amazing. Legacy is right though, cut the number in half generally. 


Robot or human?


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

You should see a footprint blueprint if you look up the tent on any retailers website. The "person" number for most tents is the number of average to smallish people that can lay on the floor in a mummy bag. And for most brands that means the people are touching the walls of the tent. Higher cost brands are a little more roomy than that. Marmot, big agnes, and a few others are pretty good. Watch the height of the tent as well. If you have stormy days you want something you can stand or at least sit up in. Some cheap tents are made for sleeping and that's it!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Decades ago when I went tent shopping, my #1 rule was "can I stand up in it". Its so nice to stand up to dress, stretch etc... being hunched over in a tent destroys my back. I do not back pack it in... so size / weight wasn't a concern. I ended up with a 8 man, for me and my wife initially... its been used to death over the years, been to Alaska. Really happy with it. Wife still uses it from time to time for Girls Camps or whatnot for the leaders to sleep in. Fits a chair or two. Spent a few rainy days in it quite comfortably.

I've probably spent my last night in a tent at this point. My Back is just too unforgiving the next morning, Trailers and hot-showers for me.

But my root question is: What do you want the tent to be primarily used for? How much of a concern is weight? If weight is not an issue... go big!

I'm the guy ice fishing in a 6x13ft 6 man tent... for only me and my wife... with alot of gear inside with us as we comfortably fish, listen to tunes, cook whatever for lunch. 😎


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you're thinking about sleeping four...the wife and a couple kids...just go to Walmart and pick up a 8 man or large, instant set-up tent. The insta-tents are great! 99% of all people that go "camping" need nothing more.
No need to spend a fortune for some tent that will hold up to the riggers of Mt. Everest, you ain't going there. Seriously, I can't imagine having TOO MUCH room in a tent, buy the biggest one you can afford. Stay away from the fancy multi-room jobs, they're to much trouble to try and put up. 
Now, if you are going to go back packing, that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago I purchased a Eureka 6 man tent from Sunset Sports. I knew what size it was since it was set up on the floor of the store. They only way that you could of gotten 6 people into that tent was either stacking them or using a shoehorn. Even with 2 adults in it the floor is a little bit cramped.

I also agree with Dallan. The last tent that I purchased was a 10x20 and what they called 3 rooms, it just had partitions separating the compartments. This tent is a little over 7' tall in the center and I fit just fine even with my oversize cot which I will not leave home without anymore if I am sleeping in a tent. I can forgo the hot showers and such but I want to be comfortable when I am sleeping in my oversize sleeping bag on the oversize cot. But then being 6'4" and 240 lbs has something to do with that.

But here is my idea of ruffing it anymore


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an "8-man" Kodiak tent that will fit 2 very comfortably with cots, a place to sit and a place for a small heater. But there have been times we have had 6 in it. Just not comfortably. Hope that this helps. 3 is about as many as I would ever want for any significant amount of time.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Kodiak 10x10 if anyone wants to "try before you buy". I'm north of Ogden.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

We've since updated to a trailer in order to make the wife more comfortable, but prior to that I bought a Cabela's Alaskan Guide 8 man tent for car camping. The thing is luxurious inside. I bought it at the time because of Cabela's warranty on their own branded products, which we know went away with Bass Pro taking over. It does weigh 38 pounds though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

flyfisher20 said:


> We've since updated to a trailer in order to make the wife more comfortable, but prior to that I bought a Cabela's Alaskan Guide 8 man tent for car camping. The thing is luxurious inside. I bought it at the time because of Cabela's warranty on their own branded products, which we know went away with Bass Pro taking over. It does weigh 38 pounds though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're going to a camper too; tent camping with the wife and kids is miserable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Obviously the price is wrong on the ad... but:









Kodiak tent 10 x 10


$3.75 Kodiak tent 10 x 10 for sale in South Jordan, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Camping & Outdoors Equipment and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com





-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve got the 10x14 Kodiak Canvas with the windows all around. I really like it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought the Kodiak 10x10 a couple months ago. I'm excited to us it in a couple weeks during the muzzy deer hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

We have had an 8-man Kirkhams Springbar for the past 15 years. That is a solid tent and can easily fit 3 cots. If you lined up sleeping bags, you could fit 8, but it wouldn't be comfortable. They are great, sturdy, and dependable tents, but like anything, if you don't take care of them (i.e. dry them out after each outing), they will mildew and break down faster. The only trouble we've had with ours is the front zipper splitting recently and that's an easy fix.

There have been some comments about just going out and buying a "Walmart tent". Those tents are fine if there is no weather, but if there will be any significant rain or wind, the OP would be better served to get something of higher quality and construction. 

One last thought, if used for backpacking, I absolutely would stay away from a "Walmart tent". You'd be asking for trouble there...


----------

